# Demi-glace



## eloki (Apr 3, 2006)

Because of time factor, I am now finding myself looking for a a ready-made demi-glace (powder or other). Any good brands on the market? Knorr? Gravox demi?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Custom brand or Minor Brand Both good not over salty


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I just started using the Custom, which is good. All of Custom's "black label" product is good though.
I've always used Knorr in the past, with good results.
Knorr's powder mix though.
They also have a frozen demi that I don't care for.
Mostly because I am using it for, say, a brandy peppercorn sauce, I usually reserve some of the called for water, giving me the consistency and richness I am looking for.
With the frozen you can't leave out any liquid.
I've never tried Minor, but I would imagine that if it's the same quality as their top-of-the-line bases it would be good.
Sounds like that's the case.

Slightly off topic: I really abhor the lower end bases from Custom, Minor, etc.
Basically flavored fat.
Ugh.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

duck and veal:
https://www.dartagnan.com/item.asp?item=PENDG002

veal:
https://www.dartagnan.com/item.asp?item=PENDG012

saveur recommendation:
Le Vichyssois - "Natural Classics" Demiglace

lobels:
CulinArte Veal Demi Glace Elite - Demi Glace de Veau - Buy online at Lobel's

lazy home use:
Williams-Sonoma | Search


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

jim, as we both know, you get what you pay for!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I like these guys

Demi-Glace & Gourmet Sauces by More Than Gourmet: Chicken Stock, Veal Stock and Gourmet Vegetable Stocks


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

im in the mood to make demi glace now... grrr!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

RC Fine Foods has amazing bases, demis, coulis, etc. They ship direct and prices are pretty good. Quality is superb!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Actually these guys make fine stock and broths.

Eatem Food Corporation

My wife just took a tour of their facility. Everything in there is done the right way. Yeah, there's only one way.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I agree R/C is excellent Their fruit coullis are wonderful and hold up quite a while. I believe they are out of Jersey Somewhere.


----------



## bbay (Nov 22, 2007)

Me too. 

I like it better than the Minor, Custom, and Knorr brands. 
Haven't used it in many years, though.
I remember it being pricey, but worth it.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

I third the More than Gourmet brand. Believe it or not I use the Glace de Canard Gold in a high end Glaze (BBQ type) I developed for a Maple Chipotle glazed duck 15 or 16 years ago. A thing I now make for friends as Christmas gifts (when I am able that is)


----------



## gollihughj (Aug 18, 2008)

It is a bit pricey, but money well spent. Just google the name "bonewerks" and their page comes right up first thing. Try asking your vendor if they carry any of their products at a better price though, I think the site charges $100 for 5 lbs mix and match of your choice. We get a tub of 16 pounds for around $50. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## mpurcell (Sep 1, 2015)

Try New Horizon Cuisine "Demi Glace Xpress"! This is a premium product that is all natural, low sodium and gluten free! It comes as a concentrate and all you have to do is add water, heat and you have a great tasting demi.


----------

